# Self build cnc wood routers



## perseo (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, I am a retired engineer that loves all aspects of wood manipulation and hope to build a machine that will allow me to enhance my products with carvings


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Tom!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the forum, we are please you have joined us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Tom.


----------

